
Ask HN: Any compilation of practical tech guides for the less tech-savvy? - Woberto
Two things have led to this question: 1) Recent discourse regarding FB&#x2F;CA and how many people may be unaware of how their data is being used and 2) My learning about things on HN&#x2F;Reddit like password managers, better ways of blocking ads through uBlock origin, etc.<p>I consider myself far less tech-savvy than most HN users and so these topics usually require me to search for much more background information before I can implement whatever helpful tool I come across. Then I wonder what it must be like for some of my friends&#x2F;family who are even less tech-savvy than me.<p>So, I was wondering if y&#x27;all know of any resources out there that may have compiled simple guides of practical tools for people like me. Or, if you know of a guide that might fit this description, posting it here would be much appreciated and maybe this could become such a compilation. Thank you!
======
joefarish
The Duck Duck Go privacy blog has some good practical posts from time to time
- [https://spreadprivacy.com/](https://spreadprivacy.com/)

~~~
Woberto
[https://spreadprivacy.com/tag/device-privacy-
tips/](https://spreadprivacy.com/tag/device-privacy-tips/) These are great! I
started using DDG recently and it's been pretty good (aside from the maps).
Them providing these tips makes me feel even better about them.

On an unrelated note, do you know how people refer to DDG? I've been trying to
switch form saying "Google", but "I DuckDuckGo-ed" it doesn't really work so
I've had to use "search", but then people don't get to hear about DDG.

